# What is this plant that I have in my tank.



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello all, I need some help in identifying my plant here. Is this an aquatic plant? I have had it in my tank for almost a month. Notice it doesn't grow at all except have it's root stuffed into my gravel. Recently I notice that some of its leaves start to melt. What plant is this?
















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

That must be the emersed form of the plant if its melting anywhere, looks to me like what most chain stores call Temple Plant.


----------



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

I have dig it out before it completely melt down. Hopefully he is more happy now living in a flower pot. 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

lol nice


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Alternanthera ficoidea_, a non aquatic


----------

